# Is it just me?



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it just me are does this English Angora head looks more like a LionHead then a English Angora? The fur type is not any different then a English Angora but the appearance on the face & head looks just like my other LionHead's... So I decided to ask anyone on this website that might know...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure but he is cute.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't help you either, but he sure is fuzzy and cute!


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Not sure but he is cute.


 thank you


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I can't help you either, but he sure is fuzzy and cute!


 thank you & he's a she


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oops, sorry about that. How in the world does one sex a rabbit?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well as some one who has raised and shown lionheads I have to say, if you hadn't told me I would say lionhead by the picture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I don't know much about rabbits but I first looked at the pic before reading and I had flash backs of trying to groom my mean lion head rabbit.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Oops, sorry about that. How in the world does one sex a rabbit?


 you steric the area between the tail & base & just in front of the genital are ( penis or vulva) restrained properly the anogenital area stretch the fingers, the external genitalia & butt**** to make a long explain long shot there well be a slit are something sticking out. The slit is a female something sticking out is a penis.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

dobe627 said:


> Well as some one who has raised and shown lionheads I have to say, if you hadn't told me I would say lionhead by the picture.


 I know right at first I won't sure but as I look at her and looked the more I seen my LionHead's in her.. The guy said it was a Angora but I'm thinking it's a mix of a LionHead and angora.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah I don't know much about rabbits but I first looked at the pic before reading and I had flash backs of trying to groom my mean lion head rabbit.


 (laughing) yea she's not really mean but she don't like to be touch much... But for the most part she's a okay rabbit. I knew she had LionHead in her by the way her top part looked. But I ask because it could of just been me.


----------

